# Elyria, OH - #15 F



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elyria, OH | Cage # 15

Looks PB to me


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Is he in the dog pound? I live in a city near Elyria, and I rescued a lab from there. Usually when a GSD is there, after they hold him for the 3 days they are required to, many people will show up for the dog, and they will do a lottery to see who gets him. Unless he is older, people tend to go after the puppies and younger ones.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Still in there per Debbie at Dog's Hope, she has asked me to bump.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pretty.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

She is a splitting image of Heidi, my GSD that just went to the bridge. 

Poor girl...hope someone can get her out.


----------

